# MySQL auf XP Webserver Installieren



## russe111 (28. Januar 2008)

Wie kann man auf Windows Xp MySQL Server "Richtig" installieren?
Damit es einwandfrei leuft.


----------



## 28dayslater (28. Januar 2008)

Lad dir den Windows Installer runter http://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/MySQL-5.0/mysql-essential-5.0.45-win32.msi/from/pick#mirrors

*Das ist wesentlich einfacher als es manuell zu installieren.

*Ansonsten hilft Google weiter...

mfg


----------



## russe111 (28. Januar 2008)

THX YOU 4 the LINK

//Edit

Wie kriege ich MySQL auf PHP regestriert?


----------



## 28dayslater (28. Januar 2008)

In der php.ini musst du die Zeilen  ergänzen(verändern) 



```
extension_dir = "./"
```
Hier musst du den Pfad zu deinem PHP-Extension Ordner angeben (zum beispiel: C:/Programme/PHP/ext/  )




```
extension=php_mysql.dll
```
das musst du einfach nur in der php.ini ergänzen


das wars glaub ich....am besten du überprüfst dann mit phpinfo(); , ob die MySQL-class installiert ist....

mfg


----------



## russe111 (28. Januar 2008)

http://iwanblack.iw.funpic.de/error.bmp
Was soll das heißen?

Das habe ich jetzt musste nur denn port 3306 TCP freigeben.

Hab jetzt ein neues Problem und zwar wenn ich ne seite auf meinem Server aufrufe kommt unten diese nachricht:

©Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit PHP Warning: Module 'mysql' already loaded in Unknown on line 0


----------



## 28dayslater (28. Januar 2008)

Mit welchem Programm greifst du auf die MySQL-Datenbank zu? oder ist das erst der Installer? Wenn das erst der Installer ist, dann steht die Lösung da. Wahrscheinlich hast du noch nen MySQL-Server-Ordner aufm PC.


----------



## russe111 (28. Januar 2008)

Hab das jetzt nicht so gut Verschtanden.

ich will jetzt nur noch wissen wie man ©PHP Warning: Module 'mysql' already loaded in Unknown on line 0 das hier weg bekommt und wie man PHPMyAdmin installiert.


----------



## 28dayslater (28. Januar 2008)

ups sorry,öhm dann war deine php.ini wahrscheinlich schon richtig eingstellt, dann nimm die Zeile

extension=php_mysql.dll
wieder raus.

zu phpmyadmin
http://www.chip.de/downloads/phpMyAdmin-2.11.4_12995300.html
runterladen entpacken und ins Server-Verzeichnis packen. Dann localhost/phpmyadmin/ aufrufen. Du solltest dann dein Passwort etc. über phpmyadmin ändern, was aber alles dadrin beschrieben steht!


----------



## russe111 (29. Januar 2008)

Wo kann man eine PHP standart Config runterladen


----------



## Flex (29. Januar 2008)

Wenn man sich noch nicht ganz so gut in der Materie auskennt, kann man auch ein Komplettpaket verwenden, wie z. B. xampp.


----------

